# معهد هندسه وتكنلوجيا الطيران



## م.زهراء (31 أكتوبر 2009)

*معهد هندسة وتكنولوجيا الطيران*



*معهد هندسة وتكنولوجيا الطيران* من المعاهد المشهوره والعريقة في الوطن العربي على تعليم مجال هندسة الطيران الكائن في مطار إمبابة بالجيزة مصر ويتولي عمادة المعهد حالياً الأستاذ الدكتور / علي الجندي، المعهد تابع لوزرة الطيران المدني، ويعتبر المعهد هو الوحيد في العالم العربي الذي يمنح بكالريوس الهندسة وأيضا الرخصه الأساسية(البيزك)المعتمده من منظمة الطيران العالمي ويضم هذا المعهد ستة أقسام في مجال الطيران المدني وتم مؤخرا صدور القرار الجمهوري بتحويل المعهد إلى الأكاديمية المصرية لعلوم الطيران.



هندسة ميكانيكا الطيران
هندسة الإلكترونيات والأتصالات
هندسة ميكانيكا قوى
هندسة كهرباء قوى
الهندسه المدنيه
الهندسه المعماريه
 
 والدراسة به خمسة سنوات دراسية يحصل فيها المتخرج على شهادة بكالريوس في الهندسة معتمد من وزارة التعليم العالي ومعادل ببكالوريوس الهندسة من الجامعات المصرية.
*مباني المعهد*

يضم المعهد


المبنى ائيسي ويحتوي على ستة مدرجات ومكتب العميد و السكرتاريه ومكتب للأمن و غرفتين للأساتذه و استراحة للمعيدين
 

مبنى الهنجر ويحتوى على فصول و غرف للمعيدين و على ورش خراطه و حداده ونجارة ولحام وقاعات الرسم
مبنى ثالث يضم بعض المعامل مثل معمل اللغات والحاسب ومعامل أخرى
:13:


----------



## shemerly (15 مارس 2010)

والله بلا خيبه انا فيه وبصراحه العميد ده ..................


----------



## kazanova7 (24 أبريل 2010)

*غلطة ندمان عليها*

انا من اللى اتخرجومن المعهد دة من قسم هندسة مدنية اضيت فية اسوء ايام حياتى اللى ه


----------



## Ahmed Ab (27 أبريل 2010)

اخوكم احمد
ممكن ان اعرف مصاريف هذا المعهد وهل يقبل من الثانويه العامه


----------

